# What breed of chicken is she?



## ChickenNewcomer (Feb 22, 2013)

And if she is a mix, what do you think she is mixed with?


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hamburg maybe


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great looking hen you got there.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My vote is Hamburg


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

What are cute picture! I love the babies! We have the black and white hamburgers. She is a beauty.


----------

